# Is it safe?



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

The snow has dropped in after a small delay and it's been very cold. Is it safe to ride a horse in the snow? The snow down here isn't too bad it's pretty soft. It hasn't been cold enough to become crisp. Today it was pretty warm for a winter day so the snow turned to slush in most places. My mother is convinced that it isn't ok for a horse to be ridden in the snow, but she is a beginner as well as I am and I thought it would be a good question to ask the more experienced. If you would like to know where I'm talking about I will tell you that I live in the state of Michigan. I don't know if telling you my location will help you or not.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's fine just so long as you keep a close eye on their feet and pick them out often to prevent snowballs from building up. If the snow turned slushy today, then it will re-freeze into ice tonight. You can still ride, just be very careful and keep it slow. Try to avoid any areas that look particularly icy.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

smrobs said:


> It's fine just so long as you keep a close eye on their feet and pick them out often to prevent snowballs from building up. If the snow turned slushy today, then it will re-freeze into ice tonight. You can still ride, just be very careful and keep it slow. Try to avoid any areas that look particularly icy.


Thank you!


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

I live in Canada, and i get some pretty deep snow here! My horses LOVE to play around in it, as well as being ridden. The only thing to watch out for is ice, which might be under a small layer of snow, or clearly visible. have fun riding in the snow!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

yes, the issues come with really icy parts that could cut up the legs, ice underneath the snow, unknown holes underneath the snow, or working too hard in REALLY deep snow. Other than that you're golden. For the most part, snow is really fun to ride in so enjoy it!

IF you get really deep snow(sounds like you don't?) I'd be careful about trotting in it too much, as it puts strain on the tendons.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

Amlalriiee said:


> yes, the issues come with really icy parts that could cut up the legs, ice underneath the snow, unknown holes underneath the snow, or working too hard in REALLY deep snow. Other than that you're golden. For the most part, snow is really fun to ride in so enjoy it!
> 
> IF you get really deep snow(sounds like you don't?) I'd be careful about trotting in it too much, as it puts strain on the tendons.


We had a blizzard last night causing us to have a snow day today and it left us with a little bit of deep snow. It's just the wind that got everyone I assume because the snow is barely over my ankle. Usually we would've had deeper snow by now but the weather just hasn't been right. In the winter I only ride Quinn in an outdoor ring. That's the only place to practice riding at the moment because our boarding stable doesn't have an arena and he is almost finished with a brand new barn. There's no holes in there and maybe a little bit of ice if Tom can't get out there to break the ice. The ring sounds safer.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, I do some outdoor ring work in the snow and some "trail" but only in places I have been before and know what's under the snow.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

When riding in snow, you just need to take it slow. Especially if you're not familiar with the area. The snow can hide a lot of dangers. We ride whenever we can except when it gets too cold. Also be careful not to get the horse worked up and sweaty unless you have a heated barn they can go in.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

It's best to ride in areas you already are familiar with. I was in a field I thought I knew yesterday and still managed to fall into a 2' drift I didn't know was there. Scared my horse a little, but no worse for wear. I try to stay in spots under 1' and stay at a walk if it's deeper.


----------

